# Old Orange Crush Bottles



## pistolpete (Mar 20, 2012)

I dug up these two Orange Crush bottles. They are pretty heavy. Does anyone know anything about them? date? History?


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2012)

The definitive site on all things Crush...

 http://www.angelfire.com/yt/soda/Rosman-OC-clear.html


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 21, 2012)

The tall amber was in use from 1938 until around 1945. The clear is an O-C beverages variation with a smooth body and stippled neck, so I would say late 1920's or 1930's.


----------

